# Paphiopedilum fairrieanum var. album



## Rick Barry (Nov 14, 2007)

Here is a Paph fairrieanum album. I don't often get 3 flowers on one plant, so I'm thinking this could be quite a specimen in the future. 












Regards,
Rick


----------



## paphreek (Nov 14, 2007)

A very strong growing plant! Well done, Rick!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Marco (Nov 14, 2007)

nice


----------



## Leo Schordje (Nov 14, 2007)

yeowzer -good


----------



## Candace (Nov 14, 2007)

Love it.


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Nov 14, 2007)

How cool is that????

NICE!

Craig


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 14, 2007)

Very nice Rick it has been one that I would like to get.


----------



## paphioland (Nov 14, 2007)

nice rick. I like the stance. Thanks


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 14, 2007)

Rick, that is drop-dead gorgeous!


----------



## gore42 (Nov 14, 2007)

One of the nicest I've seen! They look really nicely grown 

I have one in spike now too, but its on a pathetic little plant that is growing in s/h. Its the only Paph that I have in S/H now, since my Paphs died so quickly that way... its just hanging on, but spiking at least 

- Matt


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 14, 2007)

Rick,

Incredible flower, presentation and culture!

thanks:drool:


----------



## rdhed (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm not usually drawn to alba's or even the white bloom orchids, but this one really got my attention. I think because the edging gives it such a unique look. This one will be on my 'add to collection' list for sure. Very nice growing and presentation.


----------



## paphjoint (Nov 15, 2007)

Awesome !! !!


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 15, 2007)

SUPERB!! I agree with others! What tall stems !!!


----------



## Sangii (Nov 15, 2007)

congratulations, this is a very nice fairri alba !:clap:


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 15, 2007)

It's BEAUTIFUL Rick. I hope mine looks even half that good. I have a fairrieanum half & half X alba Baby Simon in bud for the first time. I watch it like a hawk but you know the old saying, "A watch pot never boils".


----------



## NYEric (Nov 15, 2007)

Something for mine to aspire to!  Where do you live? :evil:


----------



## Barbara (Nov 15, 2007)

:clap: Dazzling flower and there is 3 of them, ok I'm impressed. It just went on my wish list.


----------



## Gilda (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow !! That is AWESOME !!!:clap:


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 16, 2007)

i am drowning in my own drool... :droolyucks..)  i don't even have the typical fairrieanum... to lay my hands on a single alba paph would be heaven..!


----------



## Corbin (Nov 16, 2007)

Beautiful. Has always been on my wish list but they would not like my conditions so I just drool over other people's.:drool:


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Nov 16, 2007)

:drool: No words necessary, just the drooling smiley!!!


----------



## GuRu (Nov 16, 2007)

Three at one stroke - terrific!!!
Congratulations - your trio is a real stunner!!! :smitten:

Best regards from Germany, GuRU


----------



## Billie (Nov 16, 2007)

*3 all at once Wow*

that is so great - 
billie


----------



## TADD (Nov 21, 2007)

What a nice looking plant, I wish mine would all get to that size! Mine seem to stay at one or two growths at best.....  Lovely!


----------

